# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  n-tv am 24.12.2007 um 10Uhr30

## schiene

In einer neuen Folge unserer Promientenreihe 'Das ist mein ?.' begleiten wir diesmal die bekannte Schauspielerin Gila von Weitershausen nach Thailand. Ihr erstes Ziel ist die beliebte Insel Phuket. Dort wird sie unter anderem eine Trekkingtour mit Elefanten unternehmen und eine Kokosnussplantage besuchen, auf der Affen als Erntehelfer eingesetzt werden. Die Reise geht dann weiter in die quirlige Metropole Bangkok. Einen ersten Eindruck gewinnt sie bei einer Fahrt mit dem so genannten 'Sky Train'. Dann unternimmt Gila von Weitershausen eine Bootstour durch die Kanäle der Hauptstadt und besucht historische Tempel mit Opfergabe-Zeremonien sowie verschiedene Märkte.

----------

